# Wann braucht man einen eigenen Konstruktor?



## webix (1. November 2003)

Hallo,

bin Anfänger was OOP angeht, steige jetzt in JAVA ein und habe ein paar Fragen, wie z.B. Wann immer muss ein Konstruktor erzeugt werden und wann kann man den Standard Konstruktor benutzen?

Kann man in einem Konstruktor z.B. verschiedene Rechenarten durchführen und diese einer Variable zuweisen?

Gibt es im Internet eine leicht verständliche Beschreibung zu JAVA?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. November 2003)

Servus!

(JavaBuch, Java Insel)
Ja hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130790.html

....

Einen eigenen Konstruktur erstellt man normalerweise dann wenn man bei der Konstruktion eines Objektes (new ...) schon irgendwelche Objektspezifischen Daten brauchst ... beispielsweise macht es keinen Sinn ein Netzwerkkommunikationsendpunktsobjekt (Socket) ohne die Angabe eines Zielhosts und Zielports zu erschaffen ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeromancer (5. November 2003)

was ich auch immer nicht gerafft habe 

Leitsatz:
Der Konstruktor ist die Methode, die denselben Namen wie die Klasse hat, in der er definiert ist. Er dient dazu, Objekte dieser Klasse zu instanziieren, d.h. zu erzeugen. Man kann auch sagen, dass der Datentyp des Konstruktors die Klasse selbst ist.

Bsp.:

public class Auto
{
      String farbe;

      // Konstruktor
      public Auto
      {
            farbe = "schwarz";
      }

     // "normale" Methode
     public String getFarbe()
     {
          System.out.println(farbe);
     }

}

----------------------------

public class Hauptprogramm
{
    // Objekt instanziieren
    Auto meinAuto = new Auto();
    // hat das geklappt, kann hier eine Methode des Objekts aufgerufen werden
    meinAuto.getFarbe();
}


----------

